# My RS4 Cab on Audi Channel



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

A few months back I had a slight hesitation problem with the RS4 and it was in the process of being looked into when I had a phone call from Audi asking me if I wanted to appear on the Audi Channel as they were making a documentry with the Huntingdon Audi and their Master Technician (Nathen) who would be looking into the problem.

It seemed a good idea so I went along with it, they had the car for 2 days and filmed the process from me bringing the car along to me driving away with the problem solved along with an explanation of what an Audi Master Technician is all about.

The MT who I saw was great and what he didn't know about my RS4 you may as well forget, a truely knowledgable guy and a nice bloke too. Anyway, the documentry is now finished and I saw it today for the first time, it's only about 15 minutes long but nevertheless very informative. The only trouble is, there is this ugly old git in it which kinda spoils it :roll: :wink: Nice to see my car on the TV though!

I coudn't make my mind up if this post should be in this forum or 'Off Topic', if it's in the wrong one then please feel free to move it mods.

Graham


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Mmm just watched it, you looked very smart for your TV debut [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Audi channel is a bit propaganda-ish but then I suppose that's the intention of it, but it was a good programme, a shame there was no full throttle RS4 action though.

Sky channel 884.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cool Graham - I'll look out for it


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> ...Audi channel is a bit propaganda-ish but then I suppose that's the intention of it, but it was a good programme, a shame there was no full throttle RS4 action though.
> 
> Sky channel 884.


True, and this was something we were talking about on the day. but it was felt that in the real world, cars do get problems be it Audi or any other brand, this programe was intended to show how Audi solve theirs which I think was very fair. There was nothing 'set-up' in the programe, it was a genuine problem, no re-takes and the problem was solved within the two days.

In reality? Well, we all know and have heard of the horrendous stories that some members have had on this forum and I'm sure that there could be many replies to this thread with "Audi couldn't solve the problem on my car" etc (The dodgy RS4 Cab clutch problem springs straight to mind) but how much of that is down to the individual dealership and not Audi itself?

Anyway, I'm sure there's the same situations with many of the dealerships and also all the other brands, I just thought I would share my experience on the Audi channel.

Graham


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sounds cool graham! I'll look out for it. All the best looking people on the forum get to be on the audi channel


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Is the Program caled "Your Audi RS4"? if so it's on Monday 3.45AM Sky+'d


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jonah said:


> Is the Program caled "Your Audi RS4"? if so it's on Monday 3.45AM Sky+'d


No, it's on again at 9.00am Monday and titled something like Huntingdon Audi Master Technician. I think I'll record the one you just mentioned though, sounds good!

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Can anyone post a copy of our star in action please as I don't have Sky 8) Would love to see Graham and his RS4 on the TV :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice one Graham, i'll keep my eayes peeled.

The tyres going on my RS4 later today are Z list celebs, as they're the tyres that were fitted to the Top Gear RS4 (show a couple of weeks ago) for it's trip down to Spain (not on track).


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Can anyone post a copy of our star in action please as I don't have Sky 8) Would love to see Graham and his RS4 on the TV :-*


Seconded. 

I assume he sorted your problem out Graham. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

aidb said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone post a copy of our star in action please as I don't have Sky 8) Would love to see Graham and his RS4 on the TV :-*
> ...


Yep, problem sorted, it was a potentiometer in one of the motors that drives (open and closes) the valves in the inlet manifold.

I've recorded it on the Sky+ thingy, I'll see if I can get it off the hard drive and post it up - not sure if it's possible but I don't see why not.

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Cool Graham. A celeb! When are you off to your desert island to eat frogs?

Drove past your house on Saturday on the way back from Paxton...


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I've recorded it on the Sky+ thingy, I'll see if I can get it off the hard drive and post it up - not sure if it's possible but I don't see why not.
> 
> Graham


I've just added it to my Sky+ using remote record. If it doesn't clash with the rubbish that my wife always has queued up then I'll transfer it to avi tomorrow and post it up. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

paulb said:


> Cool Graham. A celeb! When are you off to your desert island to eat frogs?
> 
> Drove past your house on Saturday on the way back from Paxton...


You should of popped in for a chat mate, haven't spoken to you for ages.

Graham


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Bah, having finally got the video off my SkyHD box it's now being rejected by YouTube as being too long. It's only about 11mb but their limit is 10mins and I'm a smidge over. Will have a go at shortening it tomorrow... :roll:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Ok, got it onto TinyPic.

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=8f1qcup&s=1

Their transcoding process seems to have lost quite a bit of detail but until someone comes up with a free hosting service that will accept my 300mb original file you'll have to live with it. 
You've all probably seen it by now anyway... :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

QuackingPlums said:


> You've all probably seen it by now anyway... :roll:


Just have, thanks to you.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

aidb said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > You've all probably seen it by now anyway... :roll:
> ...


Just watched it, thanks for uploading [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham you looked very 8) did you have to go through the make-up department  Over this way lovey :lol:

Main thing is the RS4 is running sweetly now :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

G, did they force you to wear the whistle?! I can't recall you ever mentioning that a suit was your usual attire!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing.

Just spotted an ADT who came out to me a couple of years ago is now a Master Technician


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> ...Graham you looked very 8) did you have to go through the make-up department  Over this way lovey :lol:
> 
> Main thing is the RS4 is running sweetly now :wink:


I did ask about make-up Norm to hide all the wrinkles up but their budget wouldn't stretch that far 



kmpowell said:


> G, did they force you to wear the whistle?! I can't recall you ever mentioning that a suit was your usual attire!


I don't normally wear a whistle to work Kev but I wanted to look like some form of hyper-mega-executive or even - dare I say it - an IT bod, didn't work though did it? :roll: :wink:

Oh well, back to my normal clothes for cleaning the offices now I guess, it was good while it lasted.  

Graham


----------

